# Wasserverdunstung



## Turbochris (13. Aug. 2006)

Hallo,

ich plane einen(meinen ersten) 75m²-Schwimmteich mit 80m³ Volumen.
Nun habe ich gelesen, dass der tägliche Wasserverlust bis zu 1cm ist.
Nach nunmehr 2 Monaten Trockenheit bei uns würde dies einem Wasserverlust von 60cm (=ca. 40m³) entsprechen. Da ich aber kein Trinkwasser nachfüllen/vergeuden möchte meine Frage:
Ist eine Trennung von Schwimm- und Pflanzenbereich dann nicht doch bis ca. 10cm unter die Wasseroberfläche sinnvoll, so dass dann der Schwimmbereich absinkt und der Pflanzenbereich nass bleibt? 
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Wasserabfall durch Trockenheit?

Viele Grüße

Turbochris


----------



## Annett (13. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung*

Hallo,

Willkommen im Forum.
Zu Deiner Frage habe ich eine Gegenfrage: Wieso sollte das Wasser in der Pflanzenzone nach der Abtrennung vom Schwimmbereich nicht mehr weiter oder weniger verdunsten? 
Außerdem nimmst Du damit dem Teich über Monate die Möglichkeit, sich selbst zu reinigen! 
Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle überlegen, ob nicht ein Brunnenbau oder Regenwasserzysternen mein Problem besser lösen würden


----------



## Dirk2 (14. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung*

Hallo,

mein Teich hat ca. 15m³ Volumen. Im Juli (über 30 Grad) gab es in etwa 1000l Verdunstungsverluste pro Woche. Nachgefüllt wird nur mit Leitungswasser, da mir Regenwasser nicht sauber genug ist. Außerdem brauchte ich es zur Gartenbewässerung. Berücksichtigen solltes Du auch, dass die Trockenperiode in diesem Jahr auch besonders lang war. Andererseits reicht ein Gewitterguss oftmals aus, einen Teich zum Überlaufen zu bringen.

PS: Du vergeudest doch kein Trinkwasser.Wer einen Schwimmteich bauen will braucht auch Wasser zum schwimmen. 

Viele Grüße von der Ostsee

Dirk


----------



## Turbochris (14. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung*

Hallo,

zuerst einmal Danke für Eure Antworten.
Ich hatte mir es so gedacht, dass zwischen Pflanzen- und Schwimmbereich das Wasser, wegen der Mauer, nur um ca. 10cm Absinken kann. Zum Auffüllen hätte ich eine Zirkulation aus dem Schwimmbereich betrieben, der dann natürlich noch mehr abgefallen wäre. Im Prinzip wäre mein Pflanzenbereich dann wie ein großer, sehr langer Filtergraben. War das verständlich? Ich hoffe schon. Eine Regenwasserzisterne mit 12.500l habe ich bereits, doch hatte ich am Ende dieser Hitzeperiode nur noch 700l Restwasser, da ich es zum Gemüsegartengießen und zur Klospülung benutze. Ich wohne hier in einer etwas trockenen Gegend und hatte in den letzten 15 Jahren schon drei Mal Hitzeperioden ohne einen Tropfen Niederschlag von 7-8 Wochen. Ein Nachfüllen aus der Zisterne scheidet für mich somit aus.
Wenn ich einen Brunnen schlagen würde, könnte ich auch gleich mit Trinkwasser auffüllen, da es aus der gleichen Schicht entnommen wird, nur eben 500m weiter. Übrigens ist mein Regenwasser so sauber, dass ich ohne Bedenken das Planschbecken meiner Kinder damit befülle. Also ist es mir auch gut genug für einen Schwimmteich. Mein Problem mit dem Trinkwasser ist kein finanzielles sondern bin ich von meiner Grundeinstellung her für das Sparen von Trinkwasser (aus ökologischer Sicht).
Was meint ihr nun, wäre dies sinnvoll und funktionsfähig, auch wenn am Ende der Hitzeperiode nur noch 80cm Wasser in meinem Schwimmbereich wären?

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Kalle (14. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung*

Hallo,

also wenn du mich nach dem Sinn deines Schwimmteiches fragst

 Schwimmen oder ?  

Mit 80 cm ist da Schwimmen noch möglich ? - Nicht mehr richtig.


----------



## Turbochris (14. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung*

Hallo,

warum? kann man sich in 80cm nicht ausgiebig erfrischen? Derzeit steht mir nur das Planschbecken meiner Kinder (3.20x1.70x0.40) zur Verfügung und wir haben auch dort einen riesigen Erfrischungs-Spaß. Und wenn ich mit meinen Kindern zum Schwimmen üben ins Kinderbecken im Schwimmbad gehe kann ich dort auch schwimmen und es ist auch nicht tiefer. Ich meine, mit dieser Tiefe kann man für wenige Tage auch leben. Oder?

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Kalle (14. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung*

Hallo Christian,

also meiner Meinung nach, möchte ich mir keinen Schwimmteich bauen, indem ich nur planschen kann. 

Ich möchte zu jeder Zeit schwimmen gehen können, also wenn ich darauf Lust habe, und nicht nach den Wetterverhältnissen.

Was willst du für eine Antwort hören ??? Sorry. Versteh dch nicht ganz.


----------



## Mink (14. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung*

Hi Christian,
ich verstehe was du meinst...  

Du willst den Schwimmteich zu gunsten des normalen Teichs dann leerpumpen um den Normalen teich vollzuhalten.

Wenn dem so ist dann hast du ja im Schwimmteich kein wasser mehr für die Pflanzen die da drinn sind, oder ist der "kahl"?
Ich glaube ein Bild oder eine zeichnung wäre Hilfreich.

Lieben Gruß Martin


----------



## Turbochris (14. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung*

Hallo,

habe mal eine Skizze des Grundrisses und einen Schnitt erstellt.
Warte jetzt auf konstruktive Kritik und hoffentlich einen Tipp zu meinem Wasserverdunstungsproblem.
Nachdem ich mich mit einem alten Buch "Schwimmteiche bauen" und den "Naturagard" Informationen vorbereitet habe bin ich jetzt in einigen Punkten unsicher, da sie sich einfach nur widersprechen.
Übrigens kann ich mich wenige Tage im Jahr auf planschen statt schwimmen beschränken.


Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Elfriede (15. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung*

Hallo Christian,

Deinem Entwurf nach zu schließen, ist Dir auch die Teichoptik ein bedeutendes Anliegen, die unter Deinem Vorhaben meines Erachtens sehr zu leiden hätte. Ein nur halbvolles Becken ist nun einmal kein erhebender Anblick, besonders nicht in der schönsten Jahreszeit, wo alles sonst im Überfluss schwelgt.

Ich verstehe Deinen Sparsinn, das Wasser betreffend, sehr gut, denn für meinen Teich auf der Insel Paros ist es sogar verboten Leitungswasser zu verwenden, - aus gutem Grund wie ich meine, denn die Insel ist sehr trocken, es regnet höchstens im Winter und auch dann meistens nicht ausreichend.

Wenn Du kein Trink- oder Brunnenwasser verschwenden willst, wobei ich die Wasserverdunstung nicht als Verschwendung ansehe,- sie nützt der Natur nicht unerheblich, gibt es meines Erachtens noch eine andere Lösung, die ich anstreben würde, handelte es sich um mein eigenes Teichprojekt. Wie aus Deinem Entwurf ersichtlich ist, liegt rechts oben eine erhöhte Holzterrasse. Wenn dem so ist, so würde ich darunter ein Wasserdepot errichten und den Wasserüberschuss der nassen Jahreszeit aus dem Teich dort hineinpumpen und auch das Regenwasser der Terrassenfläche nützen. In Trockenzeiten kannst Du es dann mittels Schwerkraft und Schwimmer dem Teich wieder zuführen.

Mein Schwimmteich verfügt über ein ähnlich großes Wasservolumen wie Deine in Planung begriffene Anlage. Bei mir sind die Verdunstungsmengen allerdings klimabedingt erheblich größer, weshalb ich das System über eine fast 90m³ fassende Zisterne betreibe, die sich nur zum Teil mit Regenwasser füllt, das restliche Wasser kaufe ich zu, es wird in Tankwagen angeliefert. Ich halte meine erhöhte Zisterne immer gut gefüllt und gewährleiste damit einen konstanten   Wasserstand im Teich mit einem Schwimmer. 

Ich sehe bei Deinem Vorhaben auch die Gefahr der übermäßigen Erwärmung des Wassers bei geringem Wasserstand und die größere Sättigung mit eventuellen Schad- und Nährstoffen. 

Da Du schreibst, dass Dein Sparwille an Trinkwasser nicht finanziell motiviert sondern ökologisch begründet ist, könntest Du Dich auch einmal nach den Wasserwerten von Brauchwasser erkundigen und Deine vorhandene Zisterne gegebenfalls damit füllen bzw. das Regenwasser bei Bedarf damit ergänzen, um immer einen ausreichenden Wasservorrat für Garten, Toilette und Teich zu haben.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Kurt (15. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung*

Hallo Christian,
am einfachsten ist, den Kreislauf mit einer Zisterne, welche durch den Überlauf des Filtergrabens gefüllt wird zu schließen - siehe abgeänderten Plan im Anhang. 
Das Wasser wird von tiefster Stelle der Zisterne zur Quelle gepumpt (oder mittels Schöpfwerk bzw. Archimed.Schraube gehoben) wobei bei Verdunstung der ganze Puffer ausgenutzt werden kann. Nur wenn die Zisterne auf einem Mindeststand angelangt ist, dann muß natürlich nachgefüllt werden.

Wir hier hatten 2003 und 2006 ca 3-wöchige Trockenperioden in denen ich pro Tag so 500 l nachfüllen mußte (mit Trinkwasser, da ich über keine Zisterne verfüge). Bei meiner Teichanlage sind von 80 m2 ca. 30 m2 mehr oder weniger mit Pflanzenblättern bedeckt, was die Verdunstung anscheinend um einiges verringert; außerdem spielt die örtliche Luftfeuchtigkeit sicher auch eine große Rolle. Die Verdunstung ist manchmal in der kühleren Zeit um einiges größer, wie wenns so Feucht-Schwül ist.
Wegen dem Trinkwasserverbrauch hab ich kein so schlechtes Gewissen, wir sind in einer sehr feuchten Zone und da kommt immer genügend nach. Ausserdem im Vergleich mit Poolbesitzern, die evtl. mehrmals jährlich neu befüllen müssen, ist mein Verbrauch von Jährlich ca. 8 m3 relativ bescheiden.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


P.S.: dem Bodenseewasserstand gehts allerding inzwischen schon recht schlecht - anscheinend fällt insgesamt doch zuwenig Regen oder Schnee in dem Einzugsgebiet.


----------



## Turbochris (15. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung*

Hallo Elfriede,

vielen Dank für Deine Ausführungen.
Der Ring in der Skizze unter der kleinen Holzterrasse ist ein 12,5m³ Wasserbehälter für den Gemüsegarten und unseren Hausbedarf (Toilettenspülung, Kneipschlauch, Blumenwasser...). Der kleine Ring daneben ist mein 4m³ Sickerschacht, der das überschüssige Regenwasser versickern lässt. An eine zusätzliche Retentionszisterne habe ich auch schon gedacht, nur muss ich diese dann vor Ort betonieren, da ich keine Zufahrt mehr in den Garten habe. Auch der Aushub wird spaßig, da wir alles (Zum Glück Sand) mit einem 112er Kramer (300l in der Radladerschaufel) über eine Hilfsrampe 80m weit zur Straße fahren müssen. Darum weiß ich nicht, ob ich mir wirklich eine 40m³-Zisterne antue. Den Beton kann man ja pumpen, doch die Schalungselemente noch nicht. Aber, einen Tod muss man sterben und ich weiß noch nicht genau welchen. Wegen der befürchteten Wassererwärmung habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht und deshalb an einen eventuell tieferen Schwimmbereich gedacht. Und hier wiederum an eine eventuelle Abdeckung mit einem Lärchenholzgitterrost um eine Sicherheits-Wassertiefe von nur 140cm zu erhalten. Bekomme ich eigentlich nicht eine Wasseraufhärtung wenn Wasser verdunstet und ich Trinkwasser nachfülle?

Viele Grüße auf die Sonneninsel

Christian bei 11°C und eisigem Wind


----------



## Turbochris (15. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung*

Hallo Kurt,

auch einen Dank an Dich, für Deine Ausführungen.
Je mehr ich mich mit diesem Thema befasse, desto eher glaube ich, dass ich mir doch noch eine Zisterne dazu gönne. Wenn Deine 500l pro Tag bei drei Wochen hinkommen, stimmen die 8m³ pro Jahr aber nicht ganz. Die Werte sind für mich in der Nähe von Augsburg aber sehr interessant, da Dein Teich circa die gleiche Größe hat wie mein geplanter Teich. Wenn ich also nun von 500l pro Tag ausgehe, 10cm Wasserstandsabfall als Maximum akzeptiere dann brauche ich für einen "natürlichen Haushalt" bei einer 8-wöchigen Trockenheit eine 20m³-Zisterne. Ich glaube, das bekomme ich irgendwie hin. nur muss ich das Teil sehr tief vergraben, da sonst der Rasen drüber vertrocknet (50cm reichen bei weitem nicht aus, wie ich am Rasen über meinem Sickerschacht entdecken musste.Vermutlich werde ich irgendwie 2,5m-Betonringe irgendwie in den Garten rollen (am Radlader oder Minibagger angehängt) und diese versenken.2x3 Stück und ich habe 30m³ Reserve. Die kann ich dann über meinen Zisternenüberlauf füllen und dann, bei Bedarf in den Teich pumpen.
Mein Dach mit gut 200m² Grundfläche wird zum Auffüllen garantiert reichen und mit der Volumenreserve kann ich sogar noch meine verbleibenden 100m²Restspielrasen vor dem Verbrennen retten. Langsam freunde ich mich mit dem Gedanken an....
Aber wie ich sehe bekommst auch Du die Folgen unseres Klimas mit und siehst die Folgen in der Natur. Damit sehen wir wieder die Notwendigkeit von vielen vielen Kleingewässern (Teichen) als positiven Nutzen für unser Klima. Ob diese aber soviel Auswirkung auf unser Kleinklima haben wie z.B. der Brombachsee für diese Region wäre interessant zu wissen.

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Elfriede (16. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung*

Hallo Christian,

ich hoffe, Du kannst Dich zu einer größeren Zisterne durchringen, wenn ich Dein Problem mit der fehlenden Zufahrt auch aus eigener Erfahrung gut nachempfinden kann. Meine Zisterne wurde aus diesem Grund von Hand geschalt. Ohne Kran ist es meiner Meinung nach fast unmöglich die schweren Betonringe in die Baugrube abzusenken und passgenau zu stapeln. Wie auch immer, es ist ein gutes Gefühl über einen genügend großen  Wasservorrat zu verfügen. Das mag in Deutschland, da Wasser (noch) immer ausreichend zur Verfügung steht, nicht so wichtig erscheinen wie hier auf Paros, wo man in Trockenzeiten oft auch für viel Geld kein Wasser kaufen kann. 

Deine Frage, ob das Teichwasser durch Zuführung von Leitungswasser nicht stark aufgehärtet wird lässt sich nicht generell beantworten, denn es hängt von der jeweiligen Härte des Leitungswassers ab. Hier auf Paros beträgt die KH  über 16, mein Heimatwasser in Österreich hingegen hat nur etwa 4-5. 

Den Schwimmbereich tiefer zu machen ist sicher ein guter Ansatz, aber nicht um ihn abzudecken, sondern einfach um das Volumen zu erhöhen. Je größer das Wasservolumen um so leichter findet ein Teich sein biologisches Gleichgewicht. Mein Teich ist im Schwimmbereich bis 2,20 tief.

@ Kurt,
wie kommt es, dass Du Deinem Teich nur 8m³ Wasser im Jahr über die Wasserleitung zuführen musst? Regnet es bei Euch so viel? Die Verdunstung findet ja an 365 Tagen statt, wenn auch in unterschiedlicher Menge. Wenn Du gut 10m³ allein in der  dreiwöchigen Trockenperiode des heurigen Sommers verloren hast, erscheint es mir fast unmöglich, dass Du mit so wenig Wasser auskommst. Mein Teichvolumen beträgt insgesamt 75-80 m³, ohne Ersatz der Verdunstungsmengen würde mein Teich in einem Jahr, trotz Regen im Winter, vollkommen austrocknen. Gibt es eigentlich einen Richtwert für die jährliche Verdunstungsmenge in mitteleuropäischen Teichen? Hier im Forum ist immer nur von den sommerlichen Wasserverlusten zu lesen, deshalb interessiert es mich, ob jemand genauere Angaben über den Jahresverbrauch an Wasser für seinen Teich machen kann.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Kurt (16. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung*

Hallo Elfriede und Christian,
die 8 m3 pro Jahr sind für mich so ein Durchschnittswert seit 2003. Für ganz genaue Daten müsste ich wirklich einen separaten Nachfüllanschluß mit Wasserzähler machen. Aber ich bin mir sicher, daß er nicht sehr viel darüber 
liegt.
Bei uns im westlichen Voralpenraum regnet es wirklich ziemlich oft und viel (lt. Statistik 1200 - 1500 mm). Bis auf die wirklichen 'Trockenwochen'  fülle ich nichts nach, kommt eh meist genug von oben.
Vielleicht spielt auch der Wind eine große Rolle, bei mir ist die ganze Teichanlage ziemlich im Windschatten, da rundum 3-4 m hohe Haselnußsträucher wachsen.
Um wirklich die Zusammenhänge besser zu verstehen müsste man die wissenschaftlichen Publikationen dazu studieren.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt

Vielleicht interessant:


----------



## Elfriede (16. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung*

Hallo Kurt,

danke für Deine Information, besonders auch für die Niederschlagskarte, die ich sehr interressant finde. Es wäre natürlich auch interessant zu wissen, ob sich die Niederschlagsmengen seit 1991 signifikant verändert haben oder ob wir beim Wetter eher einer  subjektiven Empfindung erliegen, die uns an einen Klimawandel glauben lässt.

Du scheinst jedenfalls eine ausgesprochen günstige Teichlage zu haben, was ich von meinem Teich nicht behaupten kann und auf der trockenen, windigen Insel Paros auch nicht erwarten konnte. 

Leider kann ich die nächsten Tage die Diskussion um Christians Teichprojekt nicht weiter verfolgen, denn erst ab Sonntag werde ich wieder über einen Internetanschluss verfügen. 

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Turbochris (17. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung*

Hallo,

folgendes hab ich über die jährliche Verdunstung gefunden:

"Verdunstung 
Langsamer Übergang einer Flüssigkeit in den gasförmigen Aggregatzustand. In der Meteorologie ist sie ein wesentlicher Teil des Wasserkreislaufs zwischen Meer, Atmosphäre und Festland. In Mitteleuropa beträgt die jährliche Verdunstung etwa 350 bis 500 Millimeter und ist damit geringer als die jährliche Niederschlagsmenge von ca. 700 Millimeter = Liter/qm. Das Ausmaß der Verdunstung aus Erdboden, Pflanzen usw. ist abhängig von der Oberflächentemperatur, dem Dampfdruck in der umgebenden Luft, der Windgeschwindigkeit und der Wassermenge"

In Südafrika beträgt die durchschnittliche jährliche Verdunstung 1100-1400mm, in Cuxhaven 666mm, in der Lop-Nor-Wüste (China) 2900mm.

Außerdem habe ich gefunden, dass die durchschnittliche jährliche Verdunstung über dem Schwarzl-Baggersee in Österreich 682mm ist.
Es gibt also doch einige Dissertationen über die "Evaporation"(Verdunstung über Wasserflächen).

Interessanterweise nimmt aber die Verdunstung mit zunehmender Klimaerwärmung ab, die Ursache hierfür ist aber noch nicht erwiesen, da doch eigentlich wärmere Luft mehr Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen kann als kältere.

Also zusammenfassend gesagt: Bei uns in Deutschland nimmt der Teichwasserspiegel pro Jahr zwar durch Verdunstung um 50cm ab, steigt jedoch durch Niederschläge um 150cm. Bei einer maximalen täglichen Verdunstung von 8mm bräuchte man also wirklich einen Puffer von 500l pro Quadratmeter Teich um ihn bei einer 2-Monatigen Trockenzeit auf gleichbleibendem Wasserstand zu halten!
Diese Menge steigt natürlich dann mit Andauer der Trockenperioden oder Zunahme der täglichen Verdunstung.
Ich für mich und meinen geplanten Schwimmteich werde von einer 7-wöchigen Trockenheit ausgehen, eine durchschnittliche Verdunstung in dieser Zeit von 6mm annehmen, 10cm Wasserstandsverlust akzeptieren (so weit dürften die Wasserpflanzen das Wasser noch ansaugen) und folglich 200 Liter pro Quadratmeter hierfür in einer Zisterne vorhalten. Bei 80m² Teichoberfläche reichen also 16m³ aus!

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## paradiso (21. März 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung*

Buona sera aus Umbrien,

ich bin neu und habe einige Berichte gelesen und kann einiges nachvollziehen.
Ich plane einen Schwimmteich 20m lang, 8,5m breit und ca. 1,4m tief ergibt ca. 230 m³, zusätzlich einen Pflanzgraben 12m lang, 3m breit und 1,2m tief. Weiteres einen Wasserlauf mit einer Länge von ca. 25m.
Mit wie viel Wasserverbrauch muss ich im Durchschnitt täglich rechnen.
Wir haben viel Sonne und Wind.
Ich habe eine eigene Quelle und plane eine weitere zu erschliessen. Meine Regenwasserzysternen fassen 30.000 Liter und sind voll.

Für Anregungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Schöne Grüsse aus dem Süden


Kurt


----------



## Eugen (21. März 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung*

Hi Kurt,
sorry, lies doch den Beitrag von Christian genau durch und fang dann an zu rechnen.
Die tgl. Verdunstung kannst dann im Jahresschnitt ausrechnen.
Was du täglich an Wasser verbrauchst, kann dir wohl keiner sagen.
Auch in diesem Forum sind die Hellseher spärlich gesät.  

Gruß Eugen


----------



## paradiso (21. März 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung*

Hallo Eugen,

vielen Dank für Deinen Rat.
Es geht mir nicht um hellseherische Fähigkeiten. In diesem Forum sind sehr viele kompetente Ansprechpartner. Es kann ja sein, dass sehr akribische Teichspezialisten Aufzeichnungen führen.
Liebe Grüsse aus dem kalten Umbrien

Kurt


----------



## Annett (22. März 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung*

Hallo Kurt,

zuerst einmal: Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!
Wenn Du wissen möchtest, wieviel mm/cm Wasser verdunstet, dann leg doch einfach einen kleinen Probeteich von einem m² an und beobachte ihn eine längere Zeit (ideal wäre natürlich ein Jahr).
Damit kannst Du dann Hochrechnungen anstellen.

Ansonsten gibt es zumindest hier in Deutschland auch Meterologen, die die tägliche Verdunstung voraussagen und sicher auch aufzeichnen.
Z.B. für die Landwirtschaft sind das wichtige Daten. Vielleicht kannst Du bei Dir solche mehr oder weniger offiziellen Stellen finden.
Die Verdunstung hängt von der Temperatur (Luft und Wasser), der Windgeschwindigkeit und der Luftfeuchtigkeit ab. Ist die Luft zu 100% gesättigt, dann kann sie trotz Sturm nichts mehr aufnehmen. 
Es sei denn sie wird erwärmt, denn je wärmer die Luft ist, desto mehr Wasserdampf kann sie aufnehmen ohne das es anfängt zu regnen etc.


----------



## paradiso (23. März 2007)

*AW: Wasserverdunstung*

Buona sera Annett,

vielen Dank für Deine Informationen. Es ist schön und tut gut so nett aufgenommen zu werden.

Liebe Grüsse aus Umbrien

Kurt


----------

